# TV mit Wandhalterung an Rigips?



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich hoffe ich bin hier in der richtigen Ecke gelandet.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen 55" TV gekauft und möchte den aus Platzgründen, sofern er denn mal ankommt, mit einer Halterung an einer Wand anbringen.
Problem ist, das es sich dabei um eine Rigips Wand handelt.
Laut Spedition wiegt das Teil c.a 22Kilo, also mit Verpackung und Fuß... Die Halterung soll nicht schwänkbar sein, nur neigbar.

Mein vertrauen gegenüber diesen dünnen Platten ist nun nicht gerade groß, und ich hab kein Bock darauf, dass das Teil nach ein Paar Stunden an der Erde liegt.
Was meint ihr? Hält das? Oder hat jemand andere vorschläge zur Montage?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wie dick ist die Wand, bzw besteht diese aus 2 Platten?


----------



## highspeedpingu (28. Oktober 2015)

Metall Gipsplattendübel 10 Stück, 1,98 â‚? - Schrauben, Muttern, Dübel und Holzschrauben zu Tiefstpreisen kaufen.

damit hält´s... (ca. 8kg pro Dübel)
Vorsichtig eindrehen - nicht überdrehen!


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Das kann ich leider noch nicht sagen... Ich hab dort noch nicht gebohrt. Mein vermieter müsste das eigtl wissen, aber der ist immer schwer zu erwischen^^


Edit: 


highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Metall Gipsplattendübel 10 Stück, 1,98 â‚? - Schrauben, Muttern, Dübel und Holzschrauben zu Tiefstpreisen kaufen.
> 
> damit hält´s... (ca. 8kg pro Dübel)
> Vorsichtig eindrehen - nicht überdrehen!



8Kg pro dübel ist schon ordentlich, wenn der TV wirklich nur 20Kg wiegt sollte das mit 6 Dübeln schon ganz gut halten oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Entweder mit solchen Dübeln wie von highspeedpingu vorgeschlagen, wobei es glaube ich noch welche mit größerem Gewinde gibt, und auch nur bei Doppelbeplankung, oder wenn nur einfach, Durchbohren (und hoffen das da keine Kabel langehen) und von der anderen Seite ne Platte ranschrauben, sofern das nicht beim Nachbar´n wäre. Bei einfacher Beplankung hätte ich da so meine Bedenken wegen der Neigung


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Also hinter der Wand sollte ein kleiner Holraum sein, dann kommt noch eine Rigips Wand die aber gefliest ist, weil die zu meinem Bad gehört. Die Variante mit dem Brett wird da leider nix


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Hohlraum ist klar, wo soll der Elektriker sonst seine Kabel langschmeißen 

Das mit den Fliesen ist zwar blöd gelaufen, aber bei extremer Vorsicht und entsprechend hohen, zum Bad passenden Schränken, wäre das immerhin noch ne Option, sofern nur eine Platte Rigips vorhanden ist


----------



## DanielX (28. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst dir auch vorne an die Wand eine entsprechend Große Platte mit vielen Rigipsdübeln machen. Und die Halterung anschließend an die Platte machen. So verteilst du die Kraft auf eine größere Fläche.


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Eine entsprechend große Platte die dann gleich bis auf den Boden reicht wäre vlt auch noch was. Das würde doch das Gewicht das nach unten zieht schon einmal Abfangen... Somit würde dann  ja nur noch ein geringes Kippgewicht bleiben.
Ich hab auch eben noch was von Hohlraumdübeln gelesen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Die verteilen die Last dann scheinbar ja auch auf mehrere cm.


----------



## Noname1987 (28. Oktober 2015)

Die Platten sind normal an Holz oder Metallrahmen befestigt (zumindest da wo ich wohnte). 55 zoll ist breiter als der Abstand zwischen zwei Balken. Also von Außen ein Brett vor die Wand welches in die Balken geschraubt wird und darauf die Halterung...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem Rahmen bzw. Trägerplatte wäre keine so schlechte Idee. Als Dübel könnte sich auch dieser Hohlraumdübel anbieten. Vielleicht auch mal im Baumarkt beraten lassen


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2015)

Artschie321 schrieb:


> Eine entsprechend große Platte die dann gleich bis auf den Boden reicht wäre vlt auch noch was. Das würde doch das Gewicht das nach unten zieht schon einmal Abfangen... Somit würde dann  ja nur noch ein geringes Kippgewicht bleiben.
> Ich hab auch eben noch was von Hohlraumdübeln gelesen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Die verteilen die Last dann scheinbar ja auch auf mehrere cm.



Ich würd die Variante mit großer Platte nehmen. Entweder bis zum Boden mit 4-6 Holraumdübeln oder frei hängend mit 6-8 Stück.
Das hätte auch den zusätzlichen Bonus das du bei einer dickeren Platte gleich einen Kabelkanal auf die Rückseite einfräsen könntest.
Oder eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Centerspeaker oder LED-Beleuchtung.


----------



## fipS09 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich Habs auch über eine große OSB Platte gelöst die ich mit Dachlatten unterkonstruktion an die Wand geschraubt habe. Dadurch hab ich sogar noch eine indirekte Beleuchtung installieren können.
Anschließend die Platte mit Laminat verkleidet und meine Halterung rangeschraubt.
Hab mich für eine OSB Platte entschieden da meine Halterung auch noch ausziehbar ist und daher ordentlich Stabilität braucht


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mit dem Rahmen bzw. Trägerplatte wäre keine so schlechte Idee. Als Dübel könnte sich auch dieser Hohlraumdübel anbieten. Vielleicht auch mal im Baumarkt beraten lassen



ja genau von diesen Dübeln habe ich auch gelesen.

Ich hab noch einmal auf der Samsung Website gelesen. Der TV soll ohne Fuß gerade mal 15Kg wiegen. Das ist ja eigetlich nix. Meint ihr das hält nicht mit 6 von diesen Dübeln? Die Halterung soll ja nicht schwenkbar sein.
Ansonsten werde ich es dan wirklich mit einer Platte bis zum Boden machen... Die Idee von @Abductee mit dem Kabelkanal gefällt mir schon ganz gut^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen und es mit Platte machen. So kann man auch den Kabelkanal realisieren und ev. sogar eine indirekte Beleuchtung. Der Fernseher mag ohne ja nur 15 kg wiegen aber die Pdunde kommen mit Halterung und Co auch wieder drauf da der Siemens Lufthaken nirgends lieferbar ist


----------



## Artschie321 (28. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, dann lasse ich mir im Baumarkt etwas schönes fräsen. Ich danke euch schon mal bis hier her.
Mit Beleuchtung und sowas  werde ich erst mal noch nichts machen... Das Ding wird erst einmal nur noch c.a 4Monate dort hängen, dann werde ich vermutlich umziehen.
Die Platte werde ich dann aber sicher auch in der neuen Wohnung verwenden können. Mit Eichen Furnier oder so sieht das bestimmt ganz schön aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

> Mit Eichen Furnier oder so sieht das bestimmt ganz schön aus.


Darauf dann einen friesischen Zweiender


----------



## Artschie321 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen Schimmer was ein friesischer Zweiender ist.^^ Und ich hab sogar google bemüht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... da der Siemens Lufthaken nirgends lieferbar ist



Also das stimmt so nicht ganz. Der ist sehr wohl lieferbar. Sogar auf Lager

Siemens Lufthaken | Dein-Shop.eu


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2015)

Boah, sind die teuer geworden.  Ob man da Mengenrabatt bekommt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Oft Schwarz und Weiß Flecktarnung und ziemlich weit hinten einen 4 fachen Ausschank


----------



## Noname1987 (29. Oktober 2015)

Muuuuh


----------

